# Life with a Mule



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Read an article by Queen Valley Mule Ranch located in Queen Valley, Arizona and thought I'd share a couple of things I was surprised about and seem to be way important.

Where a horse's shoulder moves back and forth and inward some when it goes back, a mules shoulder goes up and down. As explained, that's because the mule has a donkey frame. He said they were smoother riding. I can see how that might help.

Also, it becomes way important to keep the saddle off the shoulder otherwise the scapula will bump it with each step causing damage to the scapula. And the mule's conformation has no way to keep the saddle off the shoulders so britching becomes important.

And a donkey has one less vertebrae than a horse. The mule has the same as a horse but there are three towards the rear that have bumps on them. He says every mule has them. 

I noticed that on Rusty before adoption but wanted him anyhow. One is much larger than the other two.

The author said a mule saddle pad must be split in this area or it will rub causing a (fistula-sp?) A lump connecting two arteries or organs or something like that. I'm suspecting the large one may have incurred some damage. So if he ever gets a saddle pad, it'll be split.

Nothing needs to be added about the tree bars other than there is not a single horse bar in the whole wide world that will fit a mule.

If anyone has contrary information, take it up with Queen Valley Mule Ranch because that's all I'm going on.


----------



## Kattington (Jun 26, 2013)

We've had our new-to-us mule for a few months now and it's been a learning experience. She is definitely a much smoother ride than any of our horses. She does have the mentioned raised spot by her sacrum but all of my pads are split down the middle anyways. 
Her previous owner swore she didn't need to wear breeching because "she's got good withers," but we went ahead and got one anyways because the saddle rode up a little bit uncomfortably. She's a good sport and has been patiently putting up with us learning how her tack works 
Another point related to the unique motion of their shoulders - pulling collars, the ones that attach through the gullet and buckle on the swell of the saddle, are much recommended as they lay along the flat front of the shoulder and don't impede motion.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Kattington said:


> pulling collars, the ones that attach through the gullet and buckle on the swell of the saddle, are much recommended as they lay along the flat front of the shoulder and don't impede motion.


Thanks for that! It is something that could happen. Depends.

Rusty has only been with me for 3.5 months. Very traumatized rescue. I consider that he will now allow haltering and flymasking at liberty in the field a great accomplishment.

That said, he has really started turning around. But there's quite a ways to go. The guy at Queen Valley said mules are the Cadillac when it comes to smoothness. And an old cowboy friend swears they are more athletic than horses.

We went on our first off-property walks around the neighborhood today. (mostly 5 acre parcel) I got off on the wide shoulder for the first car we me. He calmly watched it go by. Relief. Then two dogs came rushing and barking at an adjacent fence on aways. I got ready as he has displayed his dislike for canines. Gave'm no mind. Whew. Met another car and got off. He just grazed as it went by. They all slowed and waved as they know me, or of me. I'm out in the field with the horse and mule an awfully lot.

Any other tidbits that you come across throw them in here or somewhere please. I'm already really starting to get attached to Rusty.

Edit: Wait a minute. You said pulling collars and I was thinking cart but you said saddle. So you are talking about a breast collar? I'll have to look into that. If you have a picture or a link to a picture so I'm sure what/how you mean that would be appreciated.


----------



## Kattington (Jun 26, 2013)

trailscout said:


> That said, he has really started turning around. But there's quite a ways to go. The guy at Queen Valley said mules are the Cadillac when it comes to smoothness. And an old cowboy friend swears they are more athletic than horses.


Lucky has the smoothest and prettiest extended trot of all of our horses/equines. As for athleticism...she outran my mare who is the fastest in the herd and tricked her into running into a fence by running full speed then ducking at the last minute. Athletic and too clever for their own good! She will walk on the trickiest of terrain and not act like anything's different.

This is a pulling style breast collar. They have a very steep upwards curve compared to a standard breast collar. Image from google:


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Ok. Got it. Thanks.



Kattington said:


> She will walk on the trickiest of terrain and not act like anything's different.


That's what I'm told. Can't wait because that is the terrain I favor.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

The feet of a mule can range from a horse to a burro as told to me by a farrier that was here buying one of my trailers. But most mules seem to have a mule anatomy including more upright feet than horses.

Horses also have varying steepness in their hooves and differing conformation. But when discussing a horse or mule's characteristics that differ substantially from the norm, that fact should be included in the discussion.

But then there's Steve, owner of Queen Valley Mule Ranch. He states that every mule bar has those three bumps on their back. And that the mule flat gets the skeletal structure from the donkey, while other characteristics come from horses.

But then there's the question that if a mule's feet can be skewed more towards a horse at times, why not the skeletal structure?

I reckon bottom line is on has to make certain some way or other that the tree fits the mule's back. Plus I can see that keeping away from the vertically oscillating shoulder could be doubly important.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

One thing that Steve talks about has me a little puzzled. How could a properly placed horse tree be hit by the mule shoulders? But based on his experience, I'm not about to attempt to second guess him. If here, betting he'd have a pretty direct and clear answer.

Just because I don't understand it, doesn't mean it's not true.

In my opinion, which may not be worth much, it is neigh on to impossible to actually tell how a western saddle fits because of all the fleece on the bottom. For that reason, I use a saddle that can have the tree entirely exposed so that the edges all around the bars can be viewed and felt for exact fit. Rusty will eventually get one also. Form fit and function is more important to me than pretty.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Below is a picture of Rusty's left shoulder and middle bump on his back. I would feel extremely remiss if I did not present a very strong rejection of anything posted on a thread I had started that had a potential of causing other mules to suffer the same harm.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Here's a little video, ten minutes, about how to saddle a mule that's got a few tidbits in it that I'll be following. Plus he's got that pulling collar in there.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Duplicate


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Here's a post by someone that has nothing to sell. But, yeah, he is praising the saddles made by Steve after attending one of his clinics.









Mule Bars


A daily blog filled with photographs and adventures written by an independent cowgirl on a ranch in New Mexico.




www.the7msnranch.com





Here's her response to one of her commenters:

the7msn5/19/11, 1:04 PM
Suzanne,Lucy seems to be walking out better in her new saddle and isn't tripping as much - I'm sure the horse saddle was throwing my weight forward, which was causing her to trip occasionally.

Carol, the 5" cantle on the new saddle is a little higher - that's a preference of the saddlemaker and doesn't have anything to do with fitting the mule.

Rosanne and Carol in CO, I've been following the HPV-1 outbreak very closely. Scary stuff.

Lisa, I'm not aware of a gaited mule/donkey saddle, but Steve did say that the skirt on his saddles is cut back enough so as not to interfere with Lucy's gait.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

What does anyone think about these guys? Are they legit?









Mule Saddles For Sale


A mule saddle is built for mule conformation. Ranch, trail, and other mule saddles for sale. A mule often benefits from a saddle built for their body type.



www.cowboyway.com





Quote form above website:

Charles Darwin said:


“The mule always appears to me a most surprising animal. That a hybrid should possess more reason, memory, obstinacy, social affection, powers of muscular endurance, and length of life, than either of its parents, seems to indicate that art has here outdone nature.”


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

I have reached the decision to not allow any post to remain on a member journal created under my user name that in my judgement has even the slightest potential to result in harm to a horse, mule, care taker, or owner as a result of the post being read by online viewers.

I do not oppose controversy but instead believe it can and does often result in a beneficial learning experience.

To allow post that are potentially harmful in anyway however leaves me as being complicit in any harm that did result from the post and I am not willing to do that.

When posting material that will be removed under these considerations, please be aware that a volunteer moderator's time will be consumed in the removal of said post.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

I will have to say that after watching more of Steve Edwards of Queen Valley Mule Ranch videos, I do have a lot of questions about some of his thoughts that run counter to what I have learned about saddle fit over the last 7 years.

In one place he also talks about 40 years and 20 in another. I'm probably misunderstanding something.

Other fitters do also talk about a muscle moving around behind the shoulders and I will pay special attention to that during our morning walks during which I sometimes now have my arm over his back to get him used to me so now I'll also walk along with some hand pressure behind the shoulder.

I want to be sure and there's lots of contradictions out there. I'll be using my horse saddle which my horse will never wear again and form bars for Rusty to fit on it. I like the saddle and as long an the bars fit the back, the saddle fits the equine.

I do have cinch fittings front and back and will use the other videos advice about the cinch placement and tightening. I already have mohair string cinches.

My plan is to check the fit of the bars I do have to determine how much they will need to be changed. If I can use them, they can be re-configured any number of times as long as they are not heated over 400F. Same material the interior of passenger jets are made from. Highly engineered. Have a friend that was a mold maker for American Airlines. He now makes banjos as a retirement hobby.

That's about the end of my musings for now.

Rusty is loosing some fat now so hopefully he'll be about right when I start seriously looking at fitting a bar to him.


----------



## LlamaPacker (Aug 29, 2016)

My new mule has white on her shoulder like your picture shows from either a horse saddle we used (back seemed right shape from "saddle fit kit") or the new sawbuck pack. Not sure which caused the white spots as both used on same day. I'm very interested to read more of your musings on Steve Edward videos, as he told me need x-rays or ultrasound of scapula before I dare ever ride her safely again. Very disappointing.


----------

